

S3cmd S3 sync memory usage solution? - jaddison

I&#x27;m sure I&#x27;m not the only one to encounter OOM (MemoryError) issues using `s3cmd` to sync files to AWS S3. I believe that the culprit is that the local&#x2F;remote file lists are stored in memory.<p>Has anyone got any novel solutions to this? As for fixing s3cmd itself, I&#x27;ve suggested the use of sqlite3 as a replacement for in-memory lists: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;s3tools&#x2F;s3cmd&#x2F;issues&#x2F;408<p>A bad path? Any better options?
======
jaddison
clicky-link:
[https://github.com/s3tools/s3cmd/issues/408](https://github.com/s3tools/s3cmd/issues/408)

